# ? 4 gun nuts



## ASD (Sep 17, 2006)

OK i want a .17 HMR which one do i get???????????????:bang:


----------



## DDM (Sep 17, 2006)

Whichever one you would like.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Sep 18, 2006)

I had a Marlin, nice Laminate stock, stainless barrel. Sweet rifle. I believe the Marlin and the Savage are the same rifle.

If you are referring to the HMR round, its impressive.


----------



## 361kid (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a savage and it's wonderful. Amazing accuracy, no recoil, what more could you ask?


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 19, 2006)

I've fired 2 different Marlins of the same model (917V). Both were very accurate but one had great trigger and the other was crappy (both unmodified from the factory). Maybe the bad one was just a fluke but overall it's a well made rifle for the money.


----------

